# NLS making swaps easy! MK1 motor mount for new motors!



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

A *NOTHING LEAVES STOCK* exclusive!

We now have motor mounts for the passenger side mount in a mk1 to BOLT IN all internal waterpump motors into a mk1!
1.8T's, 2.0L AEG, even 2.0FSI(timing belt motor only)TDI's IF you change the timing belt idler design. it WILL bolt up to the block and be in the correct possition, the idler is just in the way

-Each mount is laser cut, machined and tig welded for perfect fitment! 
-Uses factory motor mount and location. 
-No drilling or welding needed! 
-Just press in whatever company mount you want and bolt it on and your done!

*$130 each plus $10 shipping in the USA.*
we can take paypal, visa or master card or pick up at the shop!

We have a full stock order ready to ship out! pm or call to order!
610-282-5487
[email protected] - email and paypal


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

quick, easy...done! so many motor options!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

o2a/02j trans mounts and pass/side motor swap mount are in stock and ready to go! 
along with ABA non-ac pulley and belt setups!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ready to be sold!


----------



## llibrallod (Mar 14, 2005)

Ready to buy, 

Im interested in MK1 with 1.8T AWD internal waterpump mount and 02J trans mounts? 

$130 for engine mount, how much is trans ? 

Any issues with reverse light switch? Looks like it will be close. Either way im still in the market to buy. Let me know asap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

reverse light is not an issue. 
$299 for the trans mounts. 
$20-25 shipping for all 3 mounts in the conti-usa. 
email me at [email protected] fr order info ,,,,, till our website is set up.


----------



## llibrallod (Mar 14, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> reverse light is not an issue.
> $299 for the trans mounts.
> $20-25 shipping for all 3 mounts in the conti-usa.
> email me at [email protected] fr order info ,,,,, till our website is set up.


 ok, ready to buy. 

call me 908 278 0177 
I called about 5x but no answer only voice mail


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pm'd


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

buy here!
http://nothingleavesstock.com/onlin...t14361243&mode=category&offset=14&sort=normal


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## shedtearsforwisconsin (Nov 1, 2009)

*looking to swap AEG 2.0 into mk1*

do you have mounts to swap a mk4 2.0 AEG into a mk1 1990 cabrio? if so pm me please to arrange payment and shipment? thanks!

is this what I neeed?


o2j mount?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

shedtearsforwisconsin said:


> do you have mounts to swap a mk4 2.0 AEG into a mk1 1990 cabrio? if so pm me please to arrange payment and shipment? thanks!
> 
> is this what I neeed?
> 
> ...



yes, those mounts. you can order them right there on our stock as well as the engine side mount for the timing belt side


----------



## shedtearsforwisconsin (Nov 1, 2009)

so I will need both? ive been reading that you can use mk1 mounts on the AEG block just not the trans mount


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

all internal waterpump motors will not be able to use the stock mk1 mount


----------

